# What do you feed your cats/kittens?



## caitlineloise (17 March 2013)

Just a musing, currently have two 10 week old kittens who are fussy little sods!

They have James wellbeloved dry kitten food in ocean fish and rice and turkey and rice. 

Wet food we've tried everything more or less! They'll eat a bit, but they're just not tucking in like they ought too. So we've resulted to poaching white fish for them and that goes down well, for now.... Also as the littler girl has got very loose pooh's, so hoping that will settle her stomach. The other ones pooh's are fine.. The mind boggles. Jem is more neurotic and slight madder than Scout though, so could that be it?.. Any suggestions/advice.

And I couldn't leave without some more photos of my little terrors. Love them to bits!


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (17 March 2013)

Aww  cuties!

I feed natures menu pouches as there is no crap in them and applaws dry (no cereals). 

I've done research in the last few weeks and the stuff they put in cat food is shocking! Even vet approved ones like science plan. 

Cats can't digest ANY cereals so corn (maize), wheat, rice etc is not good for them and may be why she has loose stools. 

I would recommend you look up what cats should really eat, they'll thank you for it


----------



## caitlineloise (17 March 2013)

That's why I got the James wellbeloved - is that okay then? 

They just aren't eating enough of it on its own though, so do you think the fish is okay for now? Supplemented with the James Wellbeloved? 

They're currently having a mad half hour with the collars they won't wear but are very useful as toys! &#128540;

Thanks! &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## caitlineloise (17 March 2013)

And any links to read?


----------



## Tronk (17 March 2013)

Our 3 kittens had IAMS dry kitten food until they were a year old, then the IAMS Adult chicken dry food.  They now have the IAMS what we call "fat cat food" - cos they'd get fat if we let them! Never had any tummy trouble from them.  Had long chat with vet about what to feed them when they were young - she recommended dry food only and no wet food.  

People always comment on how shiny our cats coats are and they've not got any health issues so would highly recommend IAMS dry food.  I buy in bulk 10kg bags to save money.


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (17 March 2013)

The James well beloved does have rice in, I'm not sure about other cereals. If you can, I would suggest switching to applaws dry, but gradually. My boy had runny stools and since swapping, he's much better. 

Join pet forum, there's SO much info on there it's unreal! They have a cat nutrition section.


----------



## caitlineloise (17 March 2013)

Thanks both.

Ooh brilliant thanks!! I will join &#128522;


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (17 March 2013)

IAMS is full of cereals and is the equivalent of feeding McDonald's. 
I'm sure they do have shiny coats, but cats are obligate carnivores, so should eat meat only. 

In the wild they'd eat mice, birds etc, you'd never see a cat munching on a corn cob


----------



## Paint Me Proud (17 March 2013)

our cats have all just had regular brand kitten food such as whiskas or go-cat. Cats are finicky but once you find one they like, no matter what brand, they will eat it (at least for several months until the spontaneously go off it!).

Our three cats (2 years, 3 years and 10 years) currently have whiskas or felix meat pouches and what ever kibble is on offer! We havent had a single health issue with any of them, ever, so it's obviously not doing them any harm!


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (17 March 2013)

And apparently vets are given nutrition advice by ...... Feed companies, so of course they'll push that particular food.


----------



## Enfys (20 March 2013)

Blue Buffalo for cats ... and whatever they catch, rabbits,  mice, snakes, birds, they aren't averse to eggs if I have spares. I realise they are cats just beng cats, but it always makes me sad when they bring back chipmunks and flying squirrels especially. 

http://www.bluebuffalo.com/healthy-cat-food


----------



## cptrayes (20 March 2013)

Butcher's tins. Same age as yours and they are willing 3/4 of a tin a day EACH!

I can't get the kitten food argument - where do feral mothers get their kitten mice from???  I've never fed it and never had any problem.


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (20 March 2013)

Is that the butchers classic tins?ive heard they are pretty decent. 

I'm tempted to try mine on them as they are a bit cheaper, but still no grain etc


----------



## cptrayes (20 March 2013)

cloverleaf1985 said:



			Is that the butchers classic tins?ive heard they are pretty decent. 

I'm tempted to try mine on them as they are a bit cheaper, but still no grain etc
		
Click to expand...

Yes, butchers classic ,  it's the cheapest in the supermarket. Mine have grown about 25  percent since I got them on Friday


----------



## Lanky Loll (20 March 2013)

What's actually in that Butchers Classic??? On their website other than a load of fluff there's no detail


----------



## cptrayes (20 March 2013)

Lanky Loll said:



			What's actually in that Butchers Classic??? On their website other than a load of fluff there's no detail 

Click to expand...

Who cares?

My cats have eaten it for years, never see a vet and live longer than average lives.


----------



## Lanky Loll (20 March 2013)

Wow CPT for some reason I had you pegged as a person that would be interested in what they were feeding their animals.  Shows how little I know.  

Anyway - apparently it's <4%meat, mostly water - that's why they have to add all the Taurine and other nutrients needed by cats.  The thing in its favour is there are no cereals.


----------



## cptrayes (20 March 2013)

Lanky Loll said:



			Wow CPT for some reason I had you pegged as a person that would be interested in what they were feeding their animals.  Shows how little I know.  

Anyway - apparently it's <4%meat, mostly water - that's why they have to add all the Taurine and other nutrients needed by cats.  The thing in its favour is there are no cereals.
		
Click to expand...

No, I feed what works to all my animals. If they need more protein they can catch it for themselves. And I don't need my cats to carry me for miles when they are hunting


----------



## Hollycatt (22 March 2013)

What gorgeous kittens!    Don't let them dictate to you an unhealthy diet now (e.g just fish and nothing else)  as it will be harder to get them to eat a variety of foods when they are older.

There will always be a lot of debate re food and its very much down to your own preferences - there will always be evidence/supporters either way. Cats can digest carbs, they just have lower enzyme levels for efficient utilisation as an energy source. Some cats can't digest milk products - just like some people. What is very important is the quality of the protein in the diet - low quality protein in cheap foods do not have all the essential amino acids which a cat needs in the level they need them. Cats can't produce their own taurine for example so most cat foods will supplement this along with a few other things unique to cat physiology.

I feed mine Hills SD or vet essentials. They ADORE James Wellbeloved but it gives them the runs.  Royal canin they are ok on. Applaws they won't eat (and it still has carbs in it anyway - sugar beet pulp and potato - so not good if you want a no carb diet for whatever reason).  My cats have been healthy with the Hills so I will stick with it though I was always tempted to try a properly formulated raw diet. A meat only diet is very bad for cats and can be fatal so any raw diets should be very carefully formulated. 

Cats do have different needs according to age. For example, under 7 years cats are more prone to one type of urinary crystal (struvite) and good quality diets are formulated to be more acidic to help prevent this - but then over 7 years they are prone to a different type of crystal (calcium carbonate) that needs an alkali not an acid environment to prevent it! More and more foods are being produced to treat health problems via diet and it can be surprising the difference they can make 

It really is personal preference and what suits your lifestyle.  Good luck with your gorgeous kittens


----------



## WelshD (22 March 2013)

Mine get Applaws dry food usually but I will pad it out with cheaper stuff if finances dictate - I certainly regret that when dealing with the litter tray though!


----------



## TrasaM (23 March 2013)

I used Royal Canin dry kitten food to wean mine. I soaked it initially for them but they were younger than your's when mum decided she'd had enough of being consumed by five hungry mouths. it's still the brand they like best and I've tried them on various stuff over the years. 
Oddly mine don't seem to like real meat. I did try honest but no, didn't want it. Also fresh fish, cooked or raw..no, wouldn't eat that either. Boy cat gets very excited when my son gets a McDonalds though and absolutely loved venison. Do I have very odd cats!!?


----------



## mandyl (23 March 2013)

royal canin dry and my cat is nearly 16


----------

